# [SOLVED] Upgrading My existing rig



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

Im new to this forum so be kind, lol, this pc will be used mostly for gaming and i have about a $500.00 budget. Im using my existing 650 watt power supply , a dvd drive,a regular drive, running windows 7 professional, a 1tb hd and 2 monitors. New equipment im looking at as follows:

1. MSI 970A-G46 AMD 9 Series Motherboard - ATX, Socket AM3+, AMD 970 Chipset, 2133MHz DDR3 (O.C.), SATA III (6Gb/s), RAID, 8-CH Audio, Gigabit LAN, USB 3.0, SLI/CrossFireX Ready (970A-G46)
Item#: M452-6253 | Model#: 970A-G46 $80.00
2.AMD FX-Series FX-6350 Processor - 3.9/4.2 GHz, 6MB L2 Cache, 8MB L3 Cache, Socket AM3+, 125W, 32nm SOI (FD6350FRHKBOX) $136.00
3.EVGA GeForce GT 610 02G-P3-2617-KR Video Card - 2GB, DDR3, PCI-Express 2.0 (x16), 2x Dual-link DVI, Mini-HDMI, DirectX 11 $45.00
4.Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9R Vengeance Desktop Memory Kit - 8GB (2x 4GB), PC3-15000, DDR3-1866MHz, 240-pin DIMM, 9-10-9-24 CAS Latency, 1.5V, XMP Ready $120.00

Any constructive inputs will be appreciated.

Equipment was found on tiger direct website

Thanks Jessa


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

asus and gigabyte make superior motherboards

The cpu is ok

the graphics card is a bit on the weak side but if your not bothered about greatness it will be ok.

ram is fine although you dont need ram that speed, most boards will reuqire to to do overclocking settings for that speed. 1600MHz is standard.

Be wary of tiger direct just dont get them to build it for you.

Remember you will have to do a repair installation of windows for it to work correctly that is if you have retail version. If you have an oem version of windows you will have to purchase another copy as oem versions are linked to the older hardware.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

Same as above ^
Brand/Model/age of the 650W PSU?


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

The power supply came with / Antec Nine Hundred + EA650 Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 650W Power Supply in 11/30/2009, will look for a brand when i get home. the reasoning for the cheaper graphics card is all the newer are version 3.0 and the only amd boards i can find are 2.0, looking for a new motherboard and memory, since i agree with you. thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

I would look for a new psu. PSU is the most important part, you dont want it to screw up the new parts. Antec hcg, seasonic and xfx power supplies would be good investments.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

The EA650 was made by Delta and had a 3 yr. warranty. Considering the manufacturer and the age, a new PSU would be a wise investment.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*



> the newer (cards) are version 3.0 and the only amd boards i can find are 2.0


Not an issue and you will not see a difference. A v2.0 motherboard will accept a v3.0 card. PCI-E 3.0 features are not being fully utilized as yet, even in the very fastest cards. 

In a 'gaming' pc, the GT610 is simply a waste of $45. Do yourself a favour and look for at least a mid level card like an HD 7770 or GTX 650Ti. If you have to get under budget, spend a bit less on your processor and/or go with a 2 x 2GB memory kit.


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

Looked at all your inputs and re did as follows, thanks and let me know your thoughts 

1. AMD FX-6350 Vishera 3.9GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor FD6350FRHKBOX 
2. G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL 
3. GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3P AM3+/AM3 AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
4.EVGA 02G-P4-3658-KR GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST SuperClocked 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card 
5. CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply & New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready
6.Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

Go with a better quality PSU to insure quality/reliability. SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HGC are top quality. 520W is more than sufficient for a 650ti GPU.

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

cool sounds good was cheaper too  so we sure that PSU will power all, and any other suggestions will be great, think were getting close.

1. AMD FX-6350 Vishera 3.9GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor FD6350FRHKBOX 
2. G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL 
3. GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3P AM3+/AM3 AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
4.EVGA 02G-P4-3658-KR GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST SuperClocked 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card 
5. SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
6.Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM 

thanks again
Jessa


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

Everything looks good to me!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

The SeaSonic 520W is plenty for the listed hardware.
The list looks like a keeper.


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

Thanks for all your help. i will be back if i need you guys, great site


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

Does the AMD FX-6350 Vishera 3.9GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor FD6350FRHKBOX come with a fan and heatsink, if now what do i need for it

jessa


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

It will come with a fan and heatsink.


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

cool thanks


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

a friend of mine is looking to buy this combo from newegg for gaming, can i get any inputs. Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!

thanks jessa


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

No, never buy pre-built PCs. They typically comes with low quality parts inside. Like the PSU.


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

Guys can you look at my numbers again, I got people telling me I need at least a 800 watt PSU, I trust you guys but can you give it a second look please.

1. AMD FX-6350 Vishera 3.9GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor FD6350FRHKBOX 
2. G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL 
3. GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3P AM3+/AM3 AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
4.EVGA 02G-P4-3658-KR GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST SuperClocked 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card 
5. SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
6.Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM 

thanks again
Jessa


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

Hence the reason we don't recommend contacting other forums when we are assisting you.

Your build is fine and you do not need to change anything. A 800W PSU would be way overkill. A 520W PSU is more then enough for this build.


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

wasnt another forum was on line gamers, give you guys more credit, just wanted my numbers checked cause even i though 520 seemed low, but if you guys think its good im good with it, thank you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

You will be fine :smile:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

The Seasonic 520 will easily carry the system, but if you'ld like a little more cushion, move up to a 620 or 650 for probably just a few dollars. A 750+ though is really not necessary unless you are planning to add a second graphics card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

As noted above, as well as previously, the 520W SeaSonic is fine for the components listed.


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

current build will be:

1. SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.9 1 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
2. EVGA 02G-P4-3658-KR GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST SuperClocked 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card
3. GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3P AM3+/AM3 AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
4. AMD FX-6350 Vishera 3.9GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Six-Core Des ktop Processor FD6350FRHKBOX
5. G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM D DR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
6. Western Digital WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - OEM 
7. Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM

The question I have is in my old system (about 4 years old) I have 2 DDR3-1600 PC3-12800 2GBx2 sticks of memory, can they be added to new build above?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

The build looks like a keeper. 

It's not best to mix memory types or brands.


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

oh, did not show that, the older sticks are also ripjaw brand, so only difference is new memory is total of 8 gig and older memory is total of 4 gig, so together would give me 12 gig, or is that a bad idea.

Thanks Jessa


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

Having sticks that hold 4GB and sticks that hold 2GB isn't the best of ideas. You could always try when you get the PC.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

Mixing RAM can cause issues even if the RAM is the same brand. Using the 2x4GB sticks is more than enough and you avoid any problems.


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

yeah I was thinking same ok guys THANKS and take care


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading My existing rig*

Let us know if you need more help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck.


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

Unit was delivered and I assembled it, no issues and works like a champ, thanks for all your help....

Jessa


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any time!


----------

